
Massdrop is the worst spammer since the 90ies - matt4077
https://matthi.coffee/2016/massdrop-is-the-worst-spammer-ive-seen-since-the-90ies/
======
DrScump
Motley Fool does the same add-you-to-multiple-unrequested-newsletter trick, so
I unsubbed them all and never read anything from them again.

------
thegandhi
that is why I have different email address for newsletters. Let them spam.

